# How was your opener?



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

How did everyone do? 

My best friend and I both work midnights. We went out goose hunting right after we both got off of work. We were hoping to shoot our 10 geese as quick as possible to hit the squirrel woods for a mid morning shoot, the fog did not help. The birds flew a little later than usual. So we called the hunt which 8 birds (2 shy of our limit) early to hit the squirrel woods. 

We dropped the goose rig off and headed to one of our favorite spots. My little brother also met us there. It usually doesn't take much to leave there with a handful of squirrels a piece. I ended up getting one fox squirrel, I missed another that was sunning itself. We saw the glimpse of a few others. I also watched two gray squirrels chase each other for awhile. All in all it was a good opener, very tiring but worth it. We got to the woods too late and the squirrels were not active. We ended up calling it to get some rest. I did shoot a banded goose that morning, that was the icing on the cake. Hoping to get after some tree rats soon! 

I hope everyone else had a great opener as well. Stay safe and enjoy your time in the woods! 

Post some pics!


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats a heck of a great Saturday, nice shoot!!


----------



## North Country Squire (Jan 2, 2014)

Sounds like a great way to start the season. Well done! I'm going to sneak into the woods for an hour or two before work tomorrow morning to get my season started.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I couldn't get out on Friday but the weather man tells me to get out in the morning,,,
If I can get the bed off my back and my feet untangled from the sheets!

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/hastings-mi/49058/hunting-daily-forecast/333642

Dave


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got out opening morning but had a doc appointment and had to be outta the woods at 9. It was still a real nice mornin to be out sitting in the oaks. Ended up with one nice gray squirrel and missed a few foxes. Definately need my scope back on my ruger. Havin 8 geese to go along with it would have been great!


----------



## North Country Squire (Jan 2, 2014)

Got out for the first time this morning and put a big female black squirrel in the bag. Missed another and saw three more that I didn't get a shot at. Most activity was between 8:30 & 9:30 then they went into hiding.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 30, 2017)

anybody see any rabbits while you were out and about?


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Went out about noon today first time since opener, managed a couple...







Sitting in brine now.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## carl h (Nov 20, 2015)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I got out opening morning but had a doc appointment and had to be outta the woods at 9. It was still a real nice mornin to be out sitting in the oaks. Ended up with one nice gray squirrel and missed a few foxes. Definately need my scope back on my ruger. Havin 8 geese to go along with it would have been great!


Good job! I usually use a shotgun, but this year I wanted to try iron sights on my 10/22 the scope came off...but none yet(with the 10/22). Seems you beat me to it.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Slow at first. The first 3 spots I tried had nothing but mosquitoes and other hunters. Last place I popped 4 blacks and 1 grey in about 45 minutes.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice! Haven't got out yet myself.... but can't wait til Saturday gunna brave the heat and Atleast say I went


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Slow so far. I haven't been able to sit in one spot for over 5 minutes because of the mosquitoes and I forgot the thermacell!!


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I have not been out yet, but want to use my air rifle this year for some tree rats


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

michael marrs said:


> I have not been out yet, but want to use my air rifle this year for some tree rats



Which rifle and caliber do you have?

Dave


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

Drake said:


> Which rifle and caliber do you have?
> 
> Dave


I'm an air rifle man too. I use a Bullboss and Marauder, both in .25 cal.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

mine is a benjamin, titan, .22 cal


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

michael marrs said:


> mine is a benjamin, titan, .22 cal


Don't really know much about the air rifles. How much would someone pay for a good setup?


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

Crappietime said:


> Don't really know much about the air rifles. How much would someone pay for a good setup?


There is a wide range of prices from hundreds to thousands. Check out airgundepot.com or pyramydair.com. There is so much more out there than what the big box stores offer.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

monkman said:


> Went out about noon today first time since opener, managed a couple...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice squirrel and it looks like you shot the neighbors cat also.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

junkman said:


> Nice squirrel and it looks like you shot the neighbors cat also.


When I used to dress out Squirrels like that my Uncle from KY would say, "You cut off the best part!, the head!"


----------

